# atmak



## FlyingBird

Can you give me some more examples when to use atmak please?

i know you use it for:

mesaj atmak
link atmak
fotoğraf atmak

what else?

Also is it possible to say :

mesaj iletmek / göndermek
link vermek / göndermek
fotoğraf vermek / göndermek

are they correct or atmak is only correct? if they are all correct than which one is most used? 
Does atmak sound good or you use it only when talking with friends?

teşekkür ederim


----------



## Black4blue

All are correct. But in daily life *atmak* is much more common. Because it's an easy and short word, plus it is used for so many actions.


----------



## ancalimon

"at" is one of those Turkic roots which I call "primordial". It's related with direction, position and movement. When humans tamed horses, the name "at" was also given to them because it was thought that after the taming of horses, humans rode them to travel to the other world when they died. Before that, it's thought that it also meant to travel to upper world.


----------



## Tyson786

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to ask you something about the word atmak (throw) 

I heard a Turkish man say aut to his child and he threw the ball to him.

It sounded like the word aut!

I check on google translation and the word atmak appears ! 

Can someone explain aut and atmak please?


Thanks


----------



## shafaq

I think you have heard "tut!" which means "catch!".


----------



## _Ozgur_

In football, aut simply means "out". In your example, the man probably said "at" which simply means as an imperative "throw" or which implies "throw the ball".

"At" as a noun means "horse".

Atmak, as a verb, is a very common word in Turkish and it is used in many different contexts with different meanings. For example, while "gol atmak" means "to score a goal", "mesaj atmak" means "to send a message", "imza atmak" means "to sign", "göz atmak" means "to glance" and "topu bana at" means "throw me the ball".


----------



## Cagsak

In addition to these;

çöp atmak = to throw rubbish
Ali, lütfen giderken şu poşeti çöpe at!

sınıftan atmak = to throw one out from the class
Öğretmen, Ali'yi sınıftan attı.

uçaktan atmak = to airdop
Yardım malzemelerini bölgeye paraşütle uçaktan attılar.

trip atmak = to assume a pose
Doğum gününü hatırlamadığı için Ayşe halen kocasına trip atıyor.

gülücük atmak = to flash a smile at someone
Alilerin aşk hikayesi Ayşe'nin ona gülücük atmasıyla başladı

suç atmak = to put the blame on someone
Başkasına suç atma ve hatanı kabullen.

palavra atmak = to palaver
Palavra atmayı bırak, bana dürüstçe ne olduğunu anlat.

kalbinden söküp atmak = to root someone/something out from the heart
Ali sevgilisini başkasıyla gördükten sonra, onu çok sevmesine rağmen, ona olan aşkını kalbinden söküp attı

havlu atmak
Müsabakayı kazanmayacağını anlayınca, Ali havlu attı (to give up)
Ali havluları camdan dışarı attı (to throw the towel)

taş atmak
Bu sözlerinizle bana taş attınız. (to jibe)
Ali suya taş attı. (to throw a stone)

I'm not an English expert, so that, I'm not sure about my English phrases. You can ask me if you want me to explain more about them.


----------



## orchard

FlyingBird said:


> Can you give me some more examples when to use atmak please?
> 
> i know you use it for:
> 
> mesaj atmak
> link atmak
> fotoğraf atmak
> 
> what else?
> 
> Also is it possible to say :
> 
> mesaj iletmek / göndermek
> link vermek / göndermek
> fotoğraf vermek / göndermek
> 
> are they correct or atmak is only correct? if they are all correct than which one is most used?
> Does atmak sound good or you use it only when talking with friends?
> 
> teşekkür ederim




Actually,



> mesaj iletmek / göndermek
> link vermek / göndermek
> fotoğraf vermek / göndermek



are formal, or literary ways of telling



> mesaj atmak
> link atmak
> fotoğraf atmak



In informal contexts, using "atmak" or "göndermek" is more natural. However, in formal contexts of both speaking and writing, "göndermek" or "iletmek" ("iletmek" sounds a little formal than "göndermek")  would be more convenient.


----------



## Tyson786

Thank you all for all that information! 
I totally understand it so much more


----------



## nh01

FlyingBird said:


> Can you give me some more examples when to use atmak please?



We sometimes use the verb "atmak" alone in figurative meaning to mean "to invent/make up a lie/story". But I think this is used as a slang expression to some extent.

For example,

Atıyorsun, sana inanmıyorum.= You're making up, I don't believe you.

I don't know if it makes sense in English but I hope it is clear enough to reveal intended meaning.


----------



## rrose17

Cagsak said:


> havlu atmak
> Müsabakayı kazanmayacağını anlayınca, Ali havlu attı (to give up)
> Ali havluları camdan dışarı attı (to throw the towel)


So if I understand correctly
_When Ali understood that he wasn't going to win the competition, he threw in the towel._ (we use the same expression to mean to give up)
_Ali threw the towels out the window._


----------



## Cagsak

rrose17 said:


> So if I understand correctly
> _When Ali understood that he wasn't going to win the competition, he threw in the towel._ (we use the same expression to mean to give up)
> _Ali threw the towels out the window._


Great


----------

